# First time through the confessions



## FivePointSpurgeonist (May 29, 2020)

I'm looking forward to going through catechisms and confessions for the first time (I've read the 1689 already), is there any advice on how to proceed?
Should I focus on certain ones first? Should I just read through a bunch and then come back to study them slowly or take my time one by one?
I'm keen to read Wesminster and the Thee forms of Unity, what others do you recommend?

Any tips or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## W.C. Dean (May 29, 2020)

My biggest recommendation is just to read any Confession you read in order. The WCF and Heidelberg build itself after each section. I know less of the Belgic Confession. 

Don't skip the Larger Catechism! I was and am guilty of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

